# [VENTING] Droid Bionic ICS in "PHASE 1 – EVALUATION & PLANNING", Really?!?



## cbalde04 (Oct 12, 2011)

https://forums.motorola.com/pages/00add97d6c

According to Motorola's website above, the Bionic is in "*PHASE 1 - EVALUATION & PLANNING*" as of today 2/15/2012. At this point, why even bother? DHacker and hashc0de just about have it all ironed out with what people want and not bloatware. Hate to tell you motorola, but your unkept promises have lead us to take matters into our own hands. This is also probably the reason Google chose samsung for theier "Google Experience Device".
For everyone's sake, let's hope Google's purchase of Motorola Mobility leads to some better support. For now, I will be considering Samsung and promoting it. Remember when AT&T was on top? Then they became number 2 because they had terrible support. Lesson not learned apparently.
Back to my modding my Bionic for now.


----------



## John L. Galt (Sep 16, 2011)

cbalde04 said:


> https://forums.motorola.com/pages/00add97d6c
> 
> According to Motorola's website above, the Bionic is in "*PHASE 1 - EVALUATION & PLANNING*" as of today 2/15/2012. At this point, why even bother? DHacker and hashc0de just about have it all ironed out with what people want and not bloatware. Hate to tell you motorola, but your unkept promises have lead us to take matters into our own hands. This is also probably the reason Google chose samsung for theier "Google Experience Device".
> For everyone's sake, let's hope Google's purchase of Motorola Mobility leads to some better support. For now, I will be considering Samsung and promoting it. Remember when AT&T was on top? Then they became number 2 because they had terrible support. Lesson not learned apparently.
> Back to my modding my Bionic for now.


I'll bet fixing errors and dropped signals took priority over getting ics working. We've had 3 official updates and one leak. I've seen good reports finally coming from folks on 902 that have been constantly complaining on previous builds.

I, for one, am appreciative that they're gotten to it. And I fail to see where a promise had been broken. Yes, it will probably have a lot of bloat, but some people *like* said bloat. I personally like some aspects of trebuchet from CM, 
some aspects from launcher pro, and some from the stock Blue launcher (specifically, the ability to group my apps in the launcher).

You're free to consider promoting what you like, but I'm sticking with Motorola, especially since it is now a Google company. Now would be the worst time to jump ship, IMO.

Sent from my BIONIC


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

its not just the Bionic that's in phase 1.. various other phones too.. I could maybe see your complaint on this if it was strictly the bionic. like john said. they had three updates.that alone slowed things down dramatically. im sure motorola focused on fixing the issues this phone had before proceeding to ICS. i honestly about a month ago thought that motorola more or less abodandoned this phone but I see they have not done so. I honestly have only 1 complaint about this phone. In stock form it does not have the data, wifi, bluetooth, gps, display, sound on the pulldown screen where notifications are.. That is it..


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Very well said John. But I personally think they should have released a phone with far less issues and they'd have more time for developing ICS instead of trying to get their phones to hold a data connection. And Moto did say way back when ICS would be done for their phones and pushed starting in January. Its February now...and they're saying Q3. Big fail in my book.


----------



## ticrandall (Dec 30, 2011)

I have to agree.. first and last moto phone for me.. Nothing but problems from the start.. And now, no ICS till the end of the year if we're lucky. LOL, motofail.


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

the phones that are already in development should expect ics in q3 2012. so for the phones in evaluation like bionic, pretty much forget about it. it'll probably be 2013 at the earliest. my upgrade will be up by then lol.


----------



## Col_Panic! (Feb 12, 2012)

Maybe this info is a bit stale. If you will notice the Xoom WiFi is listed in Development with roll outs beginning Q2 2012. My Xoom and everyone I know has already received the OTA. (Well mine would have but EOS ROM rocks). So maybe we are a bit further down the road than the site implies.


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

Col_Panic! said:


> Maybe this info is a bit stale. If you will notice the Xoom WiFi is listed in Development with roll outs beginning Q2 2012. My Xoom and everyone I know has already received the OTA. (Well mine would have but EOS ROM rocks). So maybe we are a bit further down the road than the site implies.


the xoom wifi in development is outside of US. the US one says already available.


----------



## belatukadro (Oct 9, 2011)

If you would look closely, not one single Verizon device has a date attached to it. That doesn't strike anyone as odd?
I'm willing to bet that Verizon is not allowing Moto to give any indication as to where they are in their update cycle. No Verizon Motorola phone that I can think of has ever had anything but rumors and guesses until a few days before an update hits (with the rare exception such as the indication that they were "working on" a new update for the Bionic after the issues that came with 5.5.893), when they activate the device's "update" page on their website. Why would anyone believe that these updates would be any different?
It's entirely possible that they are currently testing ICS builds for the Bionic, Razr (et al.), D3 and D4, and just aren't allowed to say anything per some ridiculous agreement with Verizon.
For those arguing that leaked updates from Moto haven't been found yet for US carriers, Moto's actually very good at keeping their builds from leaking.
Keep your cool, ICS will be delivered officially in due time. Until then, enjoy all the hard work of dHacker and Hashcode :-D


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

The one thing on our side is that the .902 update kinda came out of nowhere. .893 took far too long but .902 came suddenly after that and seems to be a big catalyst towards ics development as until .902 we didn't have any data besides 1x. So maybe we will be surprised with a quicker rollout of ics?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

Well idk about you guys, but I'm already running ICS on my bionic







.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## cbalde04 (Oct 12, 2011)

scottpole said:


> Well idk about you guys, but I'm already running ICS on my bionic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As soon as the camera is ironed out, I will be as well. When you have kids, pictures reign over data. LOL. According to Hashcode's twitter, it won't be too long.


----------



## clintro (Jul 14, 2011)

Me too..... just waiting on that pesky Camera!!!


----------



## secsist (Nov 9, 2011)

I had the same experience with my Samsung (Galaxy S) Epic 4G. It was on 2.2 when i bought it back in May of 2011, then took until december-january to get gingerbread. two weeks later i was able to put a stable "alpha" of CM9 on it. Motorola isn't he only company that has shit support for their devices. 

What is the real kicker is the RAZR. I despise MOTO for even releasing the Bionic, then provide almost no updates. Forget ICS I would be happy with a 2.3.7 update for now. I run DH's ICS anyway who needs a camera!

The upside to this was that Samsung doesn't lock their bootloaders, so i was able to play with leaks and any ROM i wanted to ahead of the official release


----------



## Harpdoc (Aug 3, 2011)

Apparently the author of the first post has never owned a Samsung phone. I still have vivid memories of the terrible, rediculously slow support from Samsung from my Galaxy S (Fascinate), not to mention never fully resolved problems with GPS that were based on hardware flaws. That said, whenever a phone becomes a Google developer phone (Nexus), it gets good support, but that's because it's stock and Google is putting their energy and resources into it. Overall I've been much happier with Moto than Samsung.


----------



## wickedgoat (Oct 13, 2011)

cbalde04 said:


> As soon as the camera is ironed out, I will be as well. When you have kids, pictures reign over data. LOL. According to Hashcode's twitter, it won't be too long.


And the bluetooth issues. Having to toggle bluetooth/reboot phone to be able to make a phone call after being in the car definately keeps it from being a daily driver.


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

Motorola has a good reputation for updating their devices. For anyone thinking that it won't be released until 2013, or even q3, don't panic. Anyone who was expecting ics before March was.just getting their hopes up.

I've heard some rumors that they will give.us the option to unlock the bootloader. Considering that they have already announced unlocked bootloaders for Europe, I.won't be surprised if this is true. If it is true, it won't come unlocked but you will have the option to unlock it similar to how you have to select unknown sources to install nonmarket apps. I hope the rumor is true, but I am skeptical at best.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

smokedkill said:


> Motorola has a good reputation for updating their devices. For anyone thinking that it won't be released until 2013, or even q3, don't panic. Anyone who was expecting ics before March was.just getting their hopes up.
> 
> I've heard some rumors that they will give.us the option to unlock the bootloader. Considering that they have already announced unlocked bootloaders for Europe, I.won't be surprised if this is true. If it is true, it won't come unlocked but you will have the option to unlock it similar to how you have to select unknown sources to install nonmarket apps. I hope the rumor is true, but I am skeptical at best.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


eh wouldn't count on that. They're showing no signs of unlocking bootloaders by announcing the developer unlocked version of the razr.And moto actually is one of the best when it comes to timely updates. If lg and random Samsung phones get ics before us then id be worried. Since ics isn't officially on anything but the nexus id say its still too early to call moto out.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Lol, when has moto ever released a new version early? Anyone remember the DROIDx and the whole froyo to gb situatiion

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## cbalde04 (Oct 12, 2011)

juicy said:


> Apparently the author of the first post has never owned a Samsung phone. I still have vivid memories of the terrible, rediculously slow support from Samsung from my Galaxy S (Fascinate), not to mention never fully resolved problems with GPS that were based on hardware flaws. That said, whenever a phone becomes a Google developer phone (Nexus), it gets good support, but that's because it's stock and Google is putting their energy and resources into it. Overall I've been much happier with Moto than Samsung.


The Charge is a decent samsung phone. I agree with the fascinate, but CM7 makes that phone sweet. Samsungs (for the most part) can record phone calls too, which my bionic (nor most motorola phones) cant. That would be the icing on the cake if I could do that. One of the reasons for consideration to a samsung.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Meanwhile ...Im gonna be flashing Dhackers ICS rom later today. Absolutely no reason to wait now. My Bionic and Nexus are gonna be like twins. = )


----------

